# Noob question! HELP



## NoobT (Feb 18, 2017)

Hey all just started and I left a window open in a new construction building we are in. It's supposed to get -5 tonight is there any chance that would be cold enough to burst uninsulated water lines?


----------



## NoobT (Feb 18, 2017)

They are the clear pex lines


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

The clear lines will be fine. If you used red, that will freeze.

The blue ones are already frozen.


----------



## NoobT (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you that puts my mind at ease. There just the clear ones for the washrooms in a apartment building.. window is open like 3 inches.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys crack me up


----------



## NoobT (Feb 18, 2017)

You guys are mean lol i was stressing over this and was gonna make there 45minute drive to close it


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

NoobT said:


> You guys are mean lol i was stressing over this and was gonna make there 45minute drive to close it














Uh, yeah, make the drive and close the window. 


5 degrees F below zero? Why haven't you left yet?......:whistling2:


----------



## NoobT (Feb 18, 2017)

Sorry that was celcius.. so approx 23 fahrenheit


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How was the traffic on your way to close that window?


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

WTF is Celsius


----------



## Calrooter (Feb 7, 2017)

rwh said:


> WTF is Celsius


Wikipedia:
Celsius is the superhero alias of Arani Desai, a fictional character in the DC Comics series, Doom Patrol. She first appeared in Showcase #94 (September 1977), and was created by Paul Kupperberg and Joe Staton. She is among the very few superheroes of South Asian heritage, and may be the first ever such hero created by DC Comics. :jester:


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

rwh said:


> WTF is Celsius


-5 C is about 268.15 Kelvin if that helps.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

rwh said:


> WTF is Celsius


Could this be it...

http://www.verbotomy.com/verbottle.php?jargonism_id=10778


----------



## WashingtonPlung (Jul 25, 2016)

I accidentally flushed a ball of Yarn. I think I can hear it in my Sump pump. Should this cause any problems?


----------



## acesfour (Apr 22, 2014)

"A study at NREL was done on freezing of PEX piping in 2005. Two PEX piping brands in various lengths and orientations were freeze-thaw cycled over 500 times without damage. Tensile data were taken at 0 C, indicating that the expected extension under uniform freezing was just within the linear portion of the stress-strain curve, indicating no permanent wall thinning at freeze. - See more at: https://heatinghelp.com/systems-help-center/how-many-times-can-pex-freeze-before-bursting/#sthash.UiurLK08.dpuf"

Color has no effect on PEX relative to bursting. You are good as gold.

Tracy
Aces Four


----------

